# When shipping



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Do you include an invoice or contents enclosed sheet? What do you include in your package?

Darrell


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Good question, I'd be curious to hear what other people are doing here as well. So far I've only been including a discount for thier next order, myself.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Good question, I'd be curious to hear what other people are doing here as well. So far I've only been including a discount for thier next order, myself.


Hey Twinge, do you send them a coupon with a unique number or do you just keep track of it by their contact info? I was thinking about doing something similar, but wasn't sure how to do it so it wouldn't be abused.


----------



## rabid (Jan 10, 2006)

I include an invoice and washing instructions, and sometimes throw in little goodies like stickers or bigger stuff like greeting cards if it's a big order.


B.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi

I was thinking of puting bumper stickers in with mine for free, hopefully a few people will use them and it will give a bit of advertising


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

I include a couple of flyers that have all my jokes.


----------

